# Dogs on ferries to Zeebrugge



## jemshome (Nov 10, 2007)

We are planning 2 months touring France in September and October - some background here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-42589.html.

We have an English and Gordon setter that we take everywhere and although we are new to MH, the dogs have migrated from Land Rover to Hymer without a hitch. Previously we have toured Northern Isles with the dogs in the LR and long trip to Shetland, presented no problems.

The most convenient crossing to Europe for us would be Rosyth to Zeebrugge, with departure from Hull a possible, but more expensive alternative.

Has anyone had experience using either of these crossings with large, well-behaved, seasoned canine sailors?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Dog*

Hello all,

Someone must have done it!

Trev.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I was hoping somebody who had used the crossing with dogs would reply.

We have used the crossing from Hull to Zeebrugge quite a lot over the years.

The last time was on the 1st March this year when I crossed from Zeebrugge to Hull.

On that crossing there were two cars with cats on board and the cars were marked and parked next to the stairway.

According to P&O ferries dogs on the Hull - Zeebrugge/Rotterdam crossing are accommodated in air conditioned kennels on the car deck. 

Don


----------



## jemshome (Nov 10, 2007)

Don - appreciate your response.

I had hoped that someone had used the canine facilities on one of these routes. The Hull route costs £15 per dog per direction, I believe the longer Rosyth route costs more.

In balancing costs, convenience, journey time and earlier arrival in Zeebrugge, I'm favouring Hull with overnight stops at Moffat & York - no point in rushing as holiday starts from the front door.

Booking through CC seems to provide best deal at ~£430 (including £60 for dogs) leaving end of Aug, return end of Oct.

jem


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jem,

I'll ask around to see if anybody has taken their dogs on the ferry.

We always book through the CC they always beat the opposition every time I've done a check.

Regards

Don


----------

